# Green Lantern Completed



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

This was a fun and quick build. It really builds up into a great looking kit. I used Vallejo Intermediate Green for the costume. I wish all kits were this easy, I'd build MORE! I didn't glue his hand into the construct to make transporting it easier. I just hope the hand peg is strong enough to keep him suspended in the air over the long run.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on the Moebius Green Lantern. You really did a nice job on the color scheme and your painting was perfect. It is a nice kit, isn't it? I didn't glue mine in at first either but then the base for the insert cracked and it no longer fit tight so I glued it in permanently so the I could seal that crack at the slip joint there. I don't think it will be a long term problem with it not being glued, only if something cracks in that area like mine did.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very impressive paint job.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

What a super clean build. Nice paint work, really outstanding! I loved building this kit too!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks great. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great! And now that hes gay you have to make his left hand "limp:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jafo said:


> looks great! And now that hes gay you have to make his left hand "limp:


It is not the Hal Jordan "Green Lantern", it is the one from the '40's, Alan Scott!! FYI :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

RSN said:


> It is not the Hal Jordan "Green Lantern", it is the one from the '40's, Allen Scott!! FYI :thumbsup:


I know, I was just having fun with it


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Jafo said:


> looks great! And now that hes gay you have to make his left hand "limp:


So, Jafo..I can't help but worry what you'd say if this were a black or Jewish Super hero. My Brother happens to be
Gay. How do you suppose ignorant stereotyping remarks like this make me feel? Are you really that superior that you are better than him?
Sheeesh! These characters represent us as people, as humanity. Lose the fear and prejudice.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

hey take a pill, no better, the same as him.
I have gay people in my family and they are ok with it. its people like YOU that run around like chicken little. We have the jokes, the rainbow stickers on our cars, the t-shirts. give it a rest. secondly I dont really care how YOU feel. As my gay neice said after reading this, YOU need to relax and not take it so serious. After all, if we all went bonkers after a little joke then we might as well wipe germany off the map eh? sheesh is right, take it down a notch. It wasnt a personal attack on anyone, was it? 
Lose the fear and prejudice? long gone my man.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Until 2 weeks ago, when he found another job, I'd worked for 5 years with an open and very effeminate homosexual. He often did deliberate "camp" (I believe it's called) including exaggerated lisps and, yes, flouncing his wrists like they were broken. And in his normal behavior, he really wasn't far off from the exaggerated...and he was well aware of it. 

I share this only to say that _some _stereotypes exist not because they're 100% always true (none ever is) but because, occasionally, certain individuals prove certain stereotypes to be accurate, if on a limited scale.

Besides, *Batman* is gay. Everyone knows that.

Signed,

Frankenstyrene, looking absolutely stunning in an off-the-shoulder organza and silk dress.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great post Frank! lets move on, shall we ?:wave:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Done!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clean and professional! great job!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent job on your Green Lantern! Perfect paint and detailing! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm doing this build with my 9-year old daughter who LOVES GL. I'm doing a bit more of the animated series coloring (though I prefer the original as you've done here) for her sake. I'll tack up some pics here when we're done if you don't mind sharing your thread. I have to say, I sure didn't expect it to turn in the direction it did 

Nicely done, fantastic coloring!

Tib


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking build! The paint job is incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Didn't have much interest in this kit, but your build and paint-up has peaked my interest. Well done!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

*as promised....*

My kid and I finished her GL kit. It's not amazing but it turned out pretty well for her first kit!

(Please ignore the Mass Effect figs in the background, they were bystanders) 

Tib


----------

